# Sint Maarten Travel Ban information



## RNCollins (Mar 15, 2020)

*Prime Minister Silveria Jacobs’ National Address on COVID-19 MARCH 14, 2020:*

“People of St. Maarten, I hereby address you, as Prime Minister and Chair of the EOC (Emergency Operations Center), in an update for today Saturday March 14, 2020, as part of the process to keep the community of Sint Maarten informed about the latest developments and the Governments COVID-19 preparedness, prevention, mitigation and response measures.

The World Health Organization declared on Wednesday March 11 that the coronaviris COVID-19 has become a global pandemic.  Based on this delcaration, the Government of Sint Maarten has stepped up its preparations and today March 14, after deliberation with the Council of Ministers and the EOC a number of decisions have been taken.

These preventive measures are to limit the exposure of the Sint Maarten people to COVID-19 due to an increase in COVID-19 cases in Europe and the United States of America.

***************Effective Tuesday, March 17, 2020, all international flights and cruises originating from the United States of America, Europe and the United Kingdom to Sint Maarten are cancelled for a period of two weeks.******************

These travel restrictions do not apply for regional air and sea travel at this time. Travel within the Dutch Caribbean - Saba, St. Eustatius, Bonaire, Aruba, and Curacao remains in place until further notice. This travel restriction also applies to other seafaring vessels.

****************Arrangements will be put in place for visitors to return home with their carriers.*************** Cargo flights/vessels bringing in food supplies, household goods, oil, gas, as well as medicine will continue. Also allowed, will be travel by technical and medical assistants whether via commercial or chartered airlines.

I would like to reiterate that there is no food shortage on the island.  There is no reason to engage in panic buying or hoarding of food.  There is a sufficient supply of food and medication on the island. We remain in constant contact with our suppliers and have been assured that replenishments will continue.

As of today, March 14th, up until and including Monday, March 16th, there is an opportunity for St. Maarten students studying abroad and residents as well as essential personnel to return to the country ahead of the 2 week travel restrictions.

All residents and nationals traveling back to Sint Maarten from the United States, Europe and the United Kingdom during this period, are recommended to monitor their health for 14-days for consistent cough, fever or respiratory problems (consitent with COVID-19) and maintain a social distance for the safety and security of the community. If you experience the aforementioned symptoms, please call your family physician. Do not go to your doctor or the medical center. During the phone call with your doctor, you will be advised further what actions should be taken.

The second decision regards large gatherings. With respect to social gatherings throughout the country, new permits will not be granted for gatherings of more than 100 persons. Permits which have already been issued relating to gatherings of more than 100 persons will be postponed until further notice.

Government also strongly recommends that persons in a public setting should keep a distance of at least one meter from each other under certain settings. All institutions, businesses, organizations, religious services and other entities should adhere to these recommended advices in order to prevent the spread of COVID-19. 

The current situation unfolding at the Princess Juliana International Airport (PJIA) has been brought to my attention, as there was some confusion as to the travel history of 6 passengers on the Air France flight which landed today Saturday, March 14th, based on the fact that German nationals were on board. As we know germany has been added on March 11th to our list of restricted areas of travel. In the latest update received, two of the passengers are residents of Switserland and orignated from there and therefore are allowed to travel to St. Maarten as per our current travel restrictions. The other 4 passengers of German nationality who originated in Germany will return on the same flight back to France. The passengers were kept on board until this information was confirmed, and none have any symptoms related to COVID-19.

PJIA will issue a press release on this matter. The general public is advised not to allow themselves to be riled up before having all the facts. I will also continue to provide updates as the situation develops.

Follow our Government Radio station 107.9FM. For official information, statements and news updates or visit the Government website at www.sintmaartengov.org/coronavirus and our Facebook Page: Government of Sint Maarten.

As Prime Minister of St. Maarten, I wish to encourage all of us to remain steadfast in preparing for what is a world wide pandemic. While we currently have zero confirmed cases, these are all measures aimed at maintaining a COVID-19 status. I pray that we would take our fellow man/woman into consideration while going about our daily activities, and with the knowledge that we are ensuring your safety, refrain from panic buying and fear mongering. Continue to practice proper hygiene at home, at work and in the community.

Knowledge is power! Stay informed and be prepared. We are strong, resilient and faithful people and trust that this too shall pass.

God bless St. Maarten and her people as we work together; government and community to keep her safe. Thank you.”


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 15, 2020)

The one thing missing from that announcement is Canada.  No reference to either Canada or Canadians and whether they are excluded from the ban or affected by it, so we are left in limbo.  We are one of the largest groups of overseas visitors to the island.  I am going to give the benefit of the doubt to the PM and hope she doesn't somehow think that Canada is part of either the USA or the UK!!  Both an overreaction and very poorly executed, IMO.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 16, 2020)

UPDATE:  The Prime Minister of Sint Maarten's office finally updated the notice to confirm that visitors from Canada are also included in the restricted list.  I suspect someone's ears in the Sint Maarten government were ringing from that oversight.  Never a good idea to overlook/ignore/forget about one of your largest sources of tourists and income.  Just not a smart business practice.


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 26, 2020)

_-post from The Official Website of the Government of Sint Maarten:_

Prime Minister and Chair of the Emergency Operations Center Silveria Jacobs Updates On COVID-19 Developments For April 22, 2020:



			Prime Minister & Chair of the EOC Silveria Jacobs Updates on COVID-19 Developments for April 22, 2020
		


“Prime Minister and Chair of the Emergency Operations Center (EOC) Silveria Jacobs hereby updates the general public for today, Monday, April 22, 2020, as part of the process to keep the community of St. Maarten informed about the latest developments and the Government’s COVID-19 containment, mitigation and response measures. 

COVID-19 Cases

Based on the latest available data, as updated by CPS Epidemiologist Eva Lista-de Weever, the counts for April 22, 2020 as of 4:00 PM are as follows:

· Self-Quarantine: 130

· Self-Isolation: 95

· Number Hospitalized

· Number Hospitalized: 8

· Number Tested: 266 (+8)

· Number Positive: 73 (+2)

· Male: 51

· Female: 22

· Number Negative: 169 (+28)

· Number Pending: 23

· Inconclusive: 1

· Deceased: 12 (+1)

· Recovered: 22 (+10)

· Active Cases: 39 (+1)

Today, April 22, 2020, the St. Maarten Medical Centre Outbreak Management Team has updated that the works on the Intensive Care Unit ICU tent have been completed and that the tent is ready for its first patients. Moving forward, any COVID-19 suspected or confirmed patient requiring ICU care will be admitted to the tent which will be manned by Medical and Nursing personnel provided by the Ministry of Volksgezondheid, Welzijn en Sport (VWS) via AMI Healthcare.

On April 22, 2020, a meeting was held with Prime Minister Jacobs and Emergency Support Function 10 to receive updates and further deliberations concerning the effects of COVID-19 on the business community. Considering that Government’s stimulus plan was launched this week and that certain businesses cannot qualify for the payroll subsidy, ESF 10 is considering allowing these businesses to be open, through limited opening hours effective next week.

The Inspectorate of the Ministry of TEATT conducted controls today and closed businesses that were operating in contravention to the published National decree of April 18, 2020. The government urges businesses not to engage in such as they will be fined. Prime Minister Jacobs has decided to allow freight, shipping, and cargo companies to make deliveries to all their clients and not just emergency and essential services. Veterinary clinics and the St. Maarten Marine Trade Association (SMMTA) have also sent in their waiver requests to resume their operations in order to provide services to the public and these are being considered.

The Windward Islands Bank will have 3 branches open as of next week to facilitate the month-end traffic and payments of pension, social welfare & payroll. The third branch will be announced at a later date. Prime Minister Jacobs encourages persons to visit the branch closest to their home and to continue to practice social distancing.

Lastly, the waiver or ‘Certificate of Exception’ also known as ‘Form C’ is usually granted for persons traveling for work, urgent medical appointments, or doctor visits. Though it is not stated on the waiver, it is allowed for persons to travel across the border to Dutch St. Maarten for banking purposes as well They should state their reason.

“I encourage each and every one of you to pray and continue checking up on each other virtually via the internet and phone. Use this time, to reach out to your neighbour, family, and friends. Let's be mindful that there is no “one size fits all” policy to address all the challenges associated with the COVID-19 virus and the challenges to come. However, rest assured that the EOC, Council of Ministers, and their respective teams are working tirelessly as one team; Team St. Maarten, to mitigate and contain this deadly virus. If COVID-19 has taught us anything, it is that the people of St. Maarten love one another and are strong and resilient people. I cannot stress enough. Continue to be blessed St. Maarten,” concluded Prime Minister Jacobs.”


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 30, 2020)

SXM / St Maarten Airport Update






						SXM Airport remains open and operational
					

Princess Juliana International Airport




					www.sxmairport.com
				




“Simpson bay, St. Maarten (Friday, April 17, 2020) - The Princess Juliana International Airport Operating Company N.V. (PJIAE), would like to inform the public that the Princess Juliana International Airport remains open and operational.

We find ourselves in unprecedented times, as a result of the Coronavirus COVID-19 pandemic, with local and international governments introducing measures to prevent the spread of the deadly coronavirus COVID – 19. These measures, including travel restrictions, have resulted in the cancellation of all commercial flights to/from Sint Maarten for an undetermined period; however, the airport remains open and is operational for Medical, Cargo, Military, Repatriation flights, just to name a few.

With our preliminary outlook showing little change in the coming months, PJIAE too has introduced some measures aimed at conserving resources, to help us through the upcoming period. We are confident however, that airlines will resume service as soon as the travel restrictions are lifted.

We recognize the impact of this pandemic on our island and its people, but wish to remind all that in order for us to bounce back, better and stronger, it is vital that each of us do our part in containing the virus by following all safety and prevention guidelines, so as to minimize any further impact and disruption of our daily lives.

At this moment there are no commercial flights scheduled; however, this will change once the travel restrictions are lifted. For updates on any changes please monitor our website www.sxmairport.com, as well as our Facebook page.”


----------



## pedro47 (May 1, 2020)

This pandemics is hitting all the Caribbean Islands very hard, because they depend
upon tourism probably for 90% of their economy.  IMO.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 1, 2020)

....and this comes of the heels of 2 powerful hurricanes that did a lot of damage, and they were just recovering from those as well.  The french side of SXM still had a lot of damage, but the dutch side was back up and running.


----------



## RNCollins (May 1, 2020)

This Covid/Travel information is published by the St Martin Tourism Office, _*the French side of the island, St Martin: *_

[most timeshares are on the Dutch side, _St Maarten_]










						Office de Tourisme de l'île de Saint-Martin - Informations liées à la COVID-19
					

COVID-19 : toutes les informations à connaitre pour votre voyage et séjour à Saint-Martin




					www.st-martin.org
				




“The entire world is going through serious turmoil with an unprecedented health crisis.
Every country is impacted.
Patience and confinement seem to be the only appropriate response.
As the President of the French Republic, E. Macron stated when solemnly addressing the nation, "_The world is at war against an invisible enemy_".
Given this context we are sharing the latest updates for St-Martin.
A certain number of restrictive measures have been taken at all points of entries and for public and private establishments.

*CONFINEMENT EXTENDED IN FRANCE AND ITS OVERSEAS TERRITORIES UNTIL MAY 11th.*

*Airports*
Travel restrictions have been imposed by the authorities.

*Princess Juliana International Airport
Only cargo flights will authorized to land.*

For further information, please follow the links below.


Facebook : Facebook.com/SXMGOV
Website : sintmaartengov.org/coronavirus
An updated flight schedule is available on the airport's Facebook page and website.


Facebook: Princess Juliana International Airport
Website: sxmairport.com/news-press.php
*Grand Case Airport*
By decree, and in order to maintain regional territorial links, commercial flights are operated since March 23rd by Air Antilles Express.
Flights will be operated by Twin Otter 17-seater aircraft on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays.

Flights are reserved to:


Someone accompanying a very sick person
Those that need urgent surgery, chemotherapy, dialysis...
Those traveling for professional reasons in link with the crisis.
Yet, they will have to show proof of residency on their travel documents.
Also, they will have to produce two documents proving the exactitude of their motivation to travel.

For further information please refer to:


Facebook: Aéroport Saint Martin Grand Case
Website: saintmartin-airport.com
Email: vente_sfg@airantilles.com
*Inter-island ferries*
The rotations between Saint-Martin and the island of Anguilla are suspended until further notice from the Ferry Station of Marigot.
The rotations between Saint-Martin and the island of Saint-Barthelemy are suspended until further notice from the Ferry Station of Marigot.


Facebook: Voyager St Barth
*Marina Fort Louis*
The Fort Louis Marina in Marigot is closed to the public.
In case of emergency please call +590 690 66 19 56.
From 8am to 4pm on weekdays and from 8am to noon on weekends.
You can also contact them by email: info@marinafortlouis.com

*The French Maritime Zones are closed until further notice.
Dingy navigation is authorized for groceries and fuel, but boaters need to fill in the same form as per car drivers.*

*Cruise ship terminal*
Cruise ships are not welcomed until further notice.

*Galisbay Port*
The reception of cruise ships is prohibited since the publication of the Ministerial Decree on March 13th.
All activities at the commercial port, considered a vital structure, are maintained.
There is no cancellation or modification of the schedule in terms of reception of goods.

*Hospitals*
At the Louis Constant Fleming Hospital, precautionary measures have been taken to limit access to the hospital with exception of the ER.

*Circulation on the territory*
*On the French Side
Emmanuel Macron, the President of the French Republic extended the CONFINEMENT UNTIL MAY* *11th 2020.*

Main new measures taken by the Head of State:


Schools will be gradually reopening from this date on, Universities and higher education will not reopen before the summer
Festivals and big events are not to be authorized before mid-july
Current measures are maintained
Additional aid for the most affected industries will be provided (culture, catering, and most likely tourism)
Borders with non-EU countries will remain closed until further notice
Both the Prefecture and the Collectivité issued a decree stating that all outdoor recreational activities such as going to the beach, hotels pools and shared pools in residences are prohibited until further notice.

*Until May 11th, all circulation is prohibited except for the following reasons:*


To get to work if working remotely is not possible
To shop for basic necessities in the stores that are authorized to remain open
To go to the doctor.
To take care of children and/or vulnerable persons
To take fresh air
A personal derogatory certificate is needed for all circulation.
It can be downloaded from the following links:


Facebook: Préfecture de St Barthélémy et de Saint Martin
Website: saint-barth-saint-martin.gouv.fr
It has to be filled in by each individual every time one goes out for a specified reason.
The non-compliance to these rules is punishable by a *fine* starting from *200€*.

A decree has been taken by both the Préfecture and the Territorial Council forbidding swimming at sea, hotel pools, and shared pools in residences until further notice.

*On the Dutch Side
Both French and Dutch governments have agreed to a “Friendly Border Control” in order to restrict non-essential movements.* This is in an effort to reduce the possibility of the spread of the COVID-19 virus.

*Since April 14th, On the Dutch Side of the island,* *the government implemented a relaxation of the confinement restrictions in order to let the population have easier access to basic commodities. *

For all waver requests, a letter must be addressed to M. Karl John MBA, chief of police via email : pr@policesxm.sx
(Govt. of St. Maarten)

*Since March 24th, and until further notice, The Simpson Bay Lagoon does no longer allow vessels in.*

*Educational institutions*
Day care centers, kindergartens, schools, colleges and high schools in Saint Martin were closed on Monday March 16th. Schools in Sint Maarten were closed on Wednesday March 18th.

*Businesses*
*On the French Side*
Establishments open to the public and non-essential businesses are closed until May 11th, 2020.

To view the list of establishments that are authorized to continue their activity please consult the following links:


Facebook: Préfecture de St Barthélémy et de Saint Martin
Website: saint-barth-saint-martin.gouv.fr
*All stores are required to shut down at 6pm until May 11th 2020.

On the Dutch Side*
Banks have reopened April 15th.
Supermarkets, bakeries, gas stations, banks, pharmacies have reopened.
Also, *in public areas, Social Distancing is strictly enforced and wearing a mask becomes compulsory*.

*All stores are required to close at 6pm until further notice.*

*A reminder for good hygiene practices.*

Wash your hands regularly
Cover your mouth and nose with flexed elbow or tissue when coughing and sneezing
Use disposable tissues
Greet without shaking hands and avoid kissing
Maintain a 4 FEET safety distance
Call EMERGENCY +15 if symptoms appear (cough, fever, etc.) and stay at home
Wear a mask if you are sick
 

For further inquiries please send us an email at contact@st-martin.org or call us on +590 590 875 721.


_The entire Tourism Office team remains concerned and is working to help and inform you to the best of our ability.
We will walk through these difficult times together and will be ready to welcome you to our friendly island once this episode is over.

Be safe.”_


----------



## pedro47 (May 2, 2020)

Tourists cannot fly into the island and no cruise ships can dock on the island. 
They are hurting.


----------



## RNCollins (May 11, 2020)

May 10, 2020

*PRIME MINISTER & CHAIR OF THE EOC SILVERIA JACOBS UPDATES ON THE ECONOMIC RE-OPENING PLAN*



			Prime Minister & Chair of the EOC Silveria Jacobs Updates on the Economic Re-Opening Plan


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 11, 2020)

Thanks for posting that update Carol.  Lets hope it works out well for them.  The residents and the economy have certainly been badly pommeled over the last three years.  We are scheduled to fly down January 14th for 5 weeks for our regular early winter trip.  It remains to be seen if we will actually be able to go, but at least this is a positive step in the right direction.  Hopefully it does not lead to a resurgence of the virus.  We will keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## RNCollins (May 30, 2020)

*Airport prepares for a safe and segmented reopening to airlines*

Islands / The Daily Herald / www.thedailyherald.sx / May 30, 2020









						Airport prepares for a safe and  segmented reopening to airlines
					

AIRPORT--Princess Juliana International Airport operating company PJIAE said on Friday that the airport is preparing for a safe and phased reopening...




					www.thedailyherald.sx
				




“AIRPORT--Princess Juliana International Airport operating company PJIAE said on Friday that the airport is preparing for a safe and phased reopening to major airlines. While several airlines have scheduled flights to St. Maarten in June, the airport is still awaiting official clearance by government....”




*Mary's Boon Beach Resort*
Simpson Bay, St. Maarten, Dutch Caribbean
*Interval International code: MBB








						Welcome To Mary’s Boon Beach Resort and Spa
					

Welcome To Mary’s Boon Beach Resort & Spa The owner […]




					www.marysboon.com
				



*


----------



## pedro47 (May 30, 2020)

RNCollins said:


> *Airport prepares for a safe and segmented reopening to airlines*
> 
> Islands / The Daily Herald / www.thedailyherald.sx / May 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks. Now that is good news.
The big question for Island. Is when will cruise ships be allow to return?


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 20, 2020)

*AIRPORT TO RE-OPEN ON EMANCIPATION DAY*

Press Release / Government of Sint Maarten / June 19, 2020



			Airport to Re-Open on Emancipation Day
		


“Minister of TEATT [Tourism, Economic Affairs, Transportation and Telecommunications] Ludmila de Weever stated that the Country is ready to receive travelers from Europe and North America as of July 1st, which coincides with our celebration of Emancipation Day. The community is encouraged to continue adhering to the proper social distancing and health and safety protocols as well as the established guidelines for businesses in order to maintain a COVID-19 free Sint Maarten.

Minister de Weever released the ‘Travel Entry Requirements’ to all stakeholders that outline the safety and health protocols, testing requirements and health screening procedures, among others for visitors arriving at the Princess Juliana International Airport. Sint Maarten is open to passengers from Saba, Sint Eustatius, Bonaire, Curacao, Aruba, Anguilla, St. Barthelemy, Martinique, and Guadeloupe. For these countries, passengers should ensure that they have been consecutively present there for 21 days prior to the date of departure. No quarantine will be required upon arrival to Sint Maarten.

As of June 22nd, Sint Maarten will be open to St. Lucia, Antigua and Barbuda, St. Kitts and Nevis, Dominica and the British Virgin Islands. The 21 day minimum stay will apply to passengers from these islands. No quarantine will be required.

The Ministry understands the urgent need for increased economic activity on the island but we intend to re-open in a safe and responsible manner for our residents and visitors,’ said Minister de Weever.

The Ministry of TEATT is committed to keeping the public informed of the developments surrounding the re-opening of our borders. Minister de Weever continues to meet with the relevant stakeholders in the interim.”


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 20, 2020)

I wish I was there


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 27, 2020)

From a June 24, 3020 Facebook post of the Princess Juliana International Airport (SXM):

SXM Airport: 2020 Summer Flight Schedule

Travelers are required by the authorities of the Government of Sint Maarten to have a negative PCR test at hand to be allowed access into the country. The following should be considered:

Passengers must receive the RESULTS 72 hours prior to travel.
Passengers DO NOT have to take the test within 72 hours prior to travel.
￼The results cannot be older than 72 hours.
(The above-mentioned requirement must be adhered to until there is testing at the SXM Airport).”


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow - the resort looks awesome.


----------

